# Filter with tubing connected to intake and outake



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all I have found recently is this http://www.amorepetshop.com/Mag-Drive-Pump-Model-2-250Gph_p_6444.html

What this allows me todo is to have a tube running down from the intake into the water area and another tube running from the output to whatever filtration/output area that I want. My question is does anyone know if a similar device exists that is able to have a tube connected to both the input and output but not as expensive? The flowrate does not need to be that high and I need a lift of at least 2ft.

Thanks!


----------

